# gOnline Issues



## Costello (Jan 20, 2005)

Some pictures/nfo are mixed up, some even don't show up, bla, bla, bla...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll rewrite the scripts and re-upload all files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... soon (I have a lot of works @ uni those days)


----------



## JeX- (Jan 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 20 2005 said:


> Some pictures/nfo are mixed up, some even don't show up, bla, bla, bla...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[correct[
Some pictures/nfo are mixed up, some don't even show up, bla, bla, bla...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll rewrite the scripts and re-upload all files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... soon (I have a lot of work @ uni these days).

[/correct] 







You better get going then.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-JeX-


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe insteading of wasting your time correcting Costello, you should be working on the skin.


----------



## (Z) (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, Costello

You do great work here, you are MotherWeapon around WWW, lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBAtemp NOTE: I like the CARD option, with user PHOTO, ... you can see who is (Z) now ... lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... please finish it, this greatest GBA & NDS comunity on the WWW, ...
.... *GBAtemp V2 * can't wait ...


----------

